# shakey heads help???



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i was wondering whats everyones thoughts on shakey heads for plastic worms and what would be a good brand or type of head that is the least likely to fall into rock crevices as alot of the fishing i do is at a res with a bottom made up of mostly big rocks and what size hooks for what lengths of worm are good for texas riggin thnx for all replies


----------



## jiggerjohn (Sep 25, 2007)

Perhaps a bit unusual as to shape the HU jighead in various weights (www.leadfreejigheads.com) has proven to me to be the most "crevice free" around rock/boulder bottoms. This is a wonderful head for plastic worms, relatively inexpensive, sharpest hooks available, fast service, free shipping!


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hook size is 4/0 on most heads. Some have 3/0 hooks. When fishing rock bottom areas try using 1/16 oz heads so they don't drop to far into the holes. I like 5'' worms. But you can use any size that you want just make sure they are not bulky to get in the way of the hook set.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

A football style head will usually come through rock better than a round head... quite a few companies make them with different "keeper" styles.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a buddy who only uses senkos and has good success on Erie rigged texposed on a stand-up jig head called Spot Removers. Its mostly boulders and rubble near the islands and he rarely gets hung up.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Spot Remover Pro's are good. I like the Gamakatsu Skip Gap when I need a round head and the Keitech Tungsten Football Head Shakey Head for football head stuff.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Hard to beat this little combo....


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Cull'in said:


> Hard to beat this little combo....


Cull'in,

You throw that on a spinning rod?

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Not sure of any good shakey head brands but I'd recommend just getting a do-it mold for screw head jigs and make your own and I use the 1/16 oz in heavy rocks with senko. You will lose some that is just all part of it but the lighter smaller head gets caught allot less. Catch a ton of smallies on stickworms with these jigs. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

young-gun21 said:


> Cull'in,
> 
> You throw that on a spinning rod?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


Yes. That's a Strike King football shakey head in 1/8oz. with the 3" Rage craw.
10lb floro on a Powell 703 MEF (7' Med. extra fast action).


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

A small company located on Kentucky Lake makes the best shakey head jighead I've ever used.Google up PJ's Jigs,you won't be disappointed.For the plastic,my favorite without anything else even close is a 7" ZMan finesse worm in watermelon/red flake.This rig is awesome in rocks,or wood and really shines under boat docks.


----------

